# Why arent there more planted tank friendly "tanks"?



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Obviously ADA has great tanks for planted tanks. But the other tank makers, haven't caught up.....why? I mean the 55G? the 33G? the 100G wich is 24"tall? Booo!

How come there aren't many tanks that are wide? or wider then they are tall? I just looked at someones shallow reef tank on another forum. It was 72" long, 18"tall!! and 24" wide!! I'm thinking to myself that tank would make a really great planted tank! Even my 90 gallon I always think to myself; "it would be great if this were wider"

Anyone with me here? I think we should make ourselves heard and start bugging the tank makers for better tanks. :boxing: 

I realize that sunken ship/treasure chest people are in the majority still. But I think we are gaining enough momentum. Am I right?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

It's not about catching up. The manufacturer's are only following basic business principles - make money. It's frustrating for us, sure, but it's a very simple and understandable concept.

Planted tanks on the level of ADA are still an extremely small niche of the aquarium market. Sure there are more people coming to planted tanks but it's a very slow progression. Most people want to see their fish swim back and forth, hence long skinny tanks. If high-tech, design intensive tanks became the norm, then you'd see manufacturers like Perfecto and AGA moving in that direction. Obviously that is a long way off, so don't hold your breath.


----------



## gf225 (Mar 26, 2005)

I'm not sure about the US and other countries, but in the UK there's a good selection of custom tank builders. Reasonably priced too. 90x45x45cm float braceless for around £100 ($200).

That obviously doesn't solve the issue of big manufacturers not making "ideal" sizes, but I guess if more customers bought their tanks from custom builders, then the market may well follow.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

I agree with both of you. Troy, yes it's about money. But since there are no alternatives, people have no choice but to buy their, unreasonable tank dimensions. Right now most of us, compromise on what we want. Maybe we wont make the tank makers billions a year, but if enough people bugged them to make a line or 2 of extra wide "planted tanks" they might follow?

Custom tanks are they way to go, *if* you have the money. The UK, and other parts of europe, have a demand for custom tanks, so the prices are lower. But there is part of my point. There are enough people not happy with the current tank dimensions, that they need to go out and spend mucho dinero, to get a tank size they actually want. Minus the custom tanks that are either gigantic or wall mounted. I'm sure your left with alot of money in regular sized custom tanks.


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

I don't think an 18" tall tank is nessasarily ideal. 20" or slightly more would fit me better. My 100 gallon tank is around 22" tall.


----------



## Steven_Chong (Mar 17, 2005)

Custom tank building isn't a proposterous route. I'm expecting a 12" x 12" x 8" (frameless rimless heh heh) to be picked up from an LFs this thursday. The price? $24, $60 if I'd asked for starfire.


----------



## Gary Greguire (Jan 13, 2007)

check this out. Acrylic Aquarium, Custom Built Glass Fish Tank Design Setup Construction Accessories - Aquariums For You.


----------



## jon_the_newb (Dec 30, 2006)

While I found Glasscages.com to be much more affordable than some of the custom build places out there, the shipping on an aquarium can be killer.

Jon


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

The funny thing is that it isn't just planted aquarium enthusiasts. Reefers want the same thing in order to get away from the *wall of rock* appearance that invariably occurs in a 55 gallon with live rock. So really what you have are both planted aquarium enthusiasts and reef enthusiasts wanting the same thing: wider aquariums where you can create the appearance of depth.

I think it is very short sighted of aquarium manfacturers to overlook two relatively large portions of their own market. Especially two portions that are willing to spend large amounts of money on their aquariums.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Exactly AndyT, thats exactly my thoughts. 

I'm not necisarily saying 18" tall is best but much over 20" (somewhere around there, not sure the actual #) and you start having light hitting the bottom issues. You start needing metal halids.


----------



## Mud Pie Mama (Jul 30, 2006)

T-Bone said:


> I'm not necisarily saying 18" tall is best but much over 20" (somewhere around there, not sure the actual #) and you start having light hitting the bottom issues.


Another point - much over 20" and I need a snorkle and facemask; I also have to shower and be sure to skip the underarm deodorant!


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

[smilie=l: good point. That made me laugh.

Say it with me.

WE WANT WIDE TANKS! WE WANT WIDE TANKS! WE WANT WIDE TANKS!


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

There are some "standard" wide tanks available, but they tend to be smaller in gallonage - breeder tanks. From All Glass Aquarium's website here are some comparison dimensions (all in inches):

29 Gallon
30 1/4 x 12 1/2 x 18 3/4

30 Gallon
36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 16 3/4

*30 Breeder
36 3/16 x 18 1/4 x 12 15/16*

*40 Breeder
36 3/16 x 18 1/4 x 16 15/16*

40 Long
48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 16 7/8

45 Gallon
36 1/4 x 12 5/8 x 23 3/4

*50 Gallon
36 3/8 x 18 3/8 x 19*

55 Gallon
48 1/4 x 12 3/4 x 21

Only the breeders are wider than they are tall. I also highlight the 50 gallon because I think those dimensions are pretty good as well. But beyond the 50 gallon, they all stay pretty thin, relatively speaking.

If you want one of these, odds are you will have to order it. And while they will be cheaper than a custom aquarium, they are more expensive than the mass production sizes. You definately don't have the options in terms of elegance and grace, these are your standard glass box, no starphire, no European styling, no edgeless Amano. If I had a fish room, I'd have it set up with 40 breeders. I really like that size.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Thats all well and good, and those are some really good tanks. The 40 breeder is one of the better ones, but I like big tanks. What would your ideal dimensions be? I really like the 4 foot tanks myself. If I were to tip my tank on its side, it would be my ideal tank. 48"L x 24"W x 18T wich would be 90G, the standard size of the actual 90G is 48"L x 18"W x 24"T if you didn't allready know. :slywink: Perhaps add 2" to the height to make it an even 100G.

So what do you think, whats your ideal tank dimensions. Barring tank dimensions of public aquarium proportions. Lets say average size home, above average income, realistically. Lets say living room show tank, non wall mounted. 

Would 24" wide be ideal? How much wide could it go before it would be difficult to scape, beyond going dutch?


----------



## Troy McClure (Aug 3, 2005)

Oceanic was pretty good about making tanks that catered more towards reef and planted tanks. My Oceanic 50gal is 30x18x22 and I couldn't ask for anything better. Unfortunately, Oceanic is going back to purely custom tanks once AGA completely dissolves them, and I have my doubts about AGA continuing the "odd" sizes Oceanic made.


----------



## jamesB (Aug 31, 2006)

Thats a major bummer about Oceanic.  
I love mine and was hoping to get a larger one when I finally get around to putting my "BIG" tank in downstairs.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

Troy McClure said:


> Oceanic was pretty good about making tanks that catered more towards reef and planted tanks. My Oceanic 50gal is 30x18x22 and I couldn't ask for anything better. Unfortunately, Oceanic is going back to purely custom tanks once AGA completely dissolves them, and I have my doubts about AGA continuing the "odd" sizes Oceanic made.


AGA moved Oceanic from Dallas to Wisconsin. However, there is good news: the guys who founded Oceanic have opened a brand new aquarium manufacturing company here in Dallas!!! I have been told that they plan to focus on really high quality top of the line aquariums, just like when they started Oceanic. I think they are calling themselves Blue Sea Aquariums? Not sure about the name. And sorry, no website yet. Believe me, I will post more as I learn more.


----------



## AndyT. (Jun 28, 2006)

T-Bone said:


> I like big tanks. What would your ideal dimensions be? I really like the 4 foot tanks myself.
> 
> So what do you think, whats your ideal tank dimensions. Barring tank dimensions of public aquarium proportions. Lets say average size home, above average income, realistically. Lets say living room show tank, non wall mounted.
> 
> Would 24" wide be ideal? How much wide could it go before it would be difficult to scape, beyond going dutch?


I like my 110 gallon Oceanic, 60" x 18.5" x 23". The only bad thing is the length is not standard so all the lighting is retrofit. But the 18" front to back is pretty nice.

Now I'm going to break your rules and post my dream aquarium. Of course, I would need a pair of these aquariums, one for my reef and one for my planted aquarium. But I like the dimensions of 72" x 90" x 30" - you know having six feet of viewing space and then seven and a half feet from front to back, kinda gives the illusion of depth. If you mount your lights into a sliding rack like he did, maintenance is easy. Just slide the lights aside and go right to it!

I cannot imagine what that cost. $20,000? Probably more. But that is my dream aquarium. All I have to do now is win lotto.


----------



## T-Bone (Nov 23, 2005)

Wow thats pretty insane. I think his electric bill, would be able to buy me a new tank every month! Holy crap 5800 watts. =P~ =P~ :drool: :drool: Thats not lighting, thats a nuclear reactor. The lottory would probably be my only chance.


----------



## longhornxtreme (Feb 20, 2007)

Any news on the tank makers in Dallas? I'm located in DFW and I just got into law school and was looking to do a custom rimless tank for an acceptance present to myself. 75 G sounds about right and I've got a best friend who owns a stereo shop which equals access to a 20' table saw to make my own Amano style stand. 

Just need to find myself a tank maker...


----------



## goalcreas (Nov 20, 2006)

LeeMar is now making rimless tanks to order. Ask your LFS if they rep LeeMar (fortunatly, both good LFS in the greater Phoenix area do) and they make pretty nice stuff that I have seen and have. I got a great solid oak stand clear coat natural finish for under $200 for my 75 gallon and it is really nicely built. I have a friend who has seen the LeeMar rimless tanks and he said they were really nice, almost as nice as ADA, not there, but almost and very affordable.

Here ,check this thread

http://aape.naturalaquariums.com/forum/index.php?topic=1259.0

Oh yeah, they are in Cali


----------



## Salt (Apr 5, 2005)

The planted tank hobby is vastly outnumbered in terms of paying customers by the marine and reef hobby.

That's why I feel it's important to get new blood into the hobby, to keep the forums a friendly place, and to not intimidate new people asking questions or posting threads that may have been answered many times already.


----------

